# [Solved] how to use net printer vendor HP

## double_crane

my office use a HP printer , HP LaserJet Professional M1216nfh MFP

it's used as net printer , just connect it to the office LAN ,then it can be used ,no more local host PC control.  

I add USE=cups in make.conf

 I find a application named " manage printers" in my system-tools menu

I clicked it 

it open a webpage http://localhost:631

I click add printer,and cups discovered the net printer:

```

Add Printer

Local Printers:    

Discovered Network Printers:    HP LaserJet Professional M1216nfh MFP (HP LaserJet Professional M1216nfh MFP)

Other Network Printers:    Internet Printing Protocol (https) 

...

continue

```

then it ask me to choose printer model

as it's a black-white printer,so I choose "HP laserjet series PCL 6 CUPS" (or HP laserjet series PCL 4/5  ,I tried both)

and then finish

I think I'm able to use it now, but I am wrong

in text editor, like gedit ot evince or gnumeric , I open a file and click print , I can see the printer  " HP LaserJet Professional M1216nfh MFP "  idle

I choose it and  click print, but nothing happened , I just see the printer LED  flash

in http://localhost:631

show all jobs, I see these:

```

▲ ID ▲   Name   User   Size   Pages   State   Control

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-9     Unknown     Withheld     197k     Unknown     canceled at

2013年10月16日 星期三 22时17分19秒 

"Filter failed"    

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-8     Unknown     Withheld     36k     Unknown     canceled at

2013年10月16日 星期三 22时17分24秒 

"Filter failed"    

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-7     Unknown     Withheld     36k     Unknown     canceled at

2013年10月16日 星期三 22时17分22秒 

"Filter failed"    

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-6     Unknown     Withheld     21k     Unknown     completed at

2013年10月16日 星期三 22时16分42秒     

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-5     Unknown     Withheld     48k     2     completed at

2013年10月16日 星期三 22时03分25秒     

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-4     Unknown     Withheld     36k     1     completed at

2013年10月16日 星期三 21时59分31秒     

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-3     Unknown     Withheld     36k     1     completed at

2013年10月16日 星期三 21时59分18秒     

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-2     Unknown     Withheld     36k     Unknown     completed at

2013年10月16日 星期三 21时57分42秒     

 

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1216nfh_MFP-1     Unknown     Withheld     36k     Unknown     completed at

2013年10月16日 星期三 21时55分44秒     

 

```

how to use the printer ?Last edited by double_crane on Fri Oct 18, 2013 8:59 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

your local system needs drivers...  lucky you got hp...

as root

```

emerge hplip

```

then redo all that noise, there should be some wiki documentation about hp hplip & ethernet/wifi printing.

----------

## double_crane

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> your local system needs drivers...  lucky you got hp...
> 
> as root
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thank you

I emerge hplip

and I find Driver:	HP LaserJet Professional m1216nfh MFP, hpcups 3.13.9, requires proprietary plugin

when set device model

but when I print doc , cups log says status " stopped "Filter failed" "

how to solve ? thanks

----------

## 666threesixes666

so ive been told....  ie not from me, a filter is basically a printer driver.  i have not taken the time to identify this as true or false.

net-print/cups-filters might be of interest?

requires proprietary plugin when set device model?  i really don't have enough info to address this, and my strong suit is not printers.  id try to get the printer to print local first with a usb cord though, then once that works migrate to ethernet, and then wifi if it supports it.

i think you can diagnose, and everything to the point of printing from the hplip utility so long as cups is running.  "think" my 2 hp printers do this, but neither of them are network, and my old wifi network printing setup is @ my sisters house.

----------

## double_crane

thank you

now I think it's caused by the plugin.

for the printer hplip need a proprietary plugin (*.run) , I've been searching it for 2hours,and don't konw where to get it.

I find in Arch wiki , there is a package named "hplip-plugin",but none for Gentoo.

I've started service avahi-daemon as Arch Wiki told and re-emerge cups with USE="-filters"

but the error status info is still "stopped,filter failed"

At this webpage : http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/plugin.html

says the proprietary plugin is required for m1216 , or the scan and print won't be supported.

use command hp-setup,or hp-plugins, it print 

```

dc@K650C ~ $  hp-setup

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.13.9)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-13 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

warning: Fax setup disabled - Python 2.3+ required.

Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)

warning:  distro is not found in AUTH_TYPES

| / -- \ | / -- \.....

```

the process dies at last.

any ideas to download the HP proprietary plugin ?

----------

## double_crane

 *seovikrama2z wrote:*   

> you need drivers!!!!!

 

what do you mean ?

I just ask HP for support,ask them to send me the  proprietary plugin ,but they told me to search http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html  , no more answers , oh, shit.

I know I need drivers ,hplip is not enough

but I don't know where to find the drivers.....

any help?thank you

----------

## double_crane

I find the download address justly!!

I use ps -aux

```

dc@K650C ~ $ ps -aux |grep hp

dc        2205  0.0  0.5 382584 41716 ?        Ss   16:35   0:00 python2.7 /usr/bin/hp-systray -x

dc        2274  0.0  0.1 158720 13124 ?        S    16:35   0:00 python2.7 /usr/bin/hp-systray -x

dc        2275  0.0  0.1 129852 10604 ?        S    16:35   0:00 python2.7 /usr/bin/hp-systray -x

root      4030  0.0  0.0  64084  3056 pts/0    S+   16:38   0:00 sudo hp-setup

root      4031  0.0  0.4 284216 38652 pts/0    S+   16:38   0:00 /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/hp-setup

root      4109  0.0  0.1 152640 15712 ?        S    16:38   0:00 python2.7 /usr/bin/hp-pkservice

root      4118  0.0  0.2 232788 19012 pts/1    Ss+  16:38   0:00 /usr/bin/kdesu -- hp-plugin -u --required --reason 65 To_install_plugin_for_HP_Device

root      4124  0.0  0.4 272296 35496 pts/1    S+   16:38   0:00 python2.7 /usr/bin/hp-plugin -u --required --reason 65 To_install_plugin_for_HP_Device

root      4309  0.0  0.0  32968  2012 pts/2    Ss+  16:39   0:00 /usr/bin/wget --cache=off -P /var/log/hp/tmp http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.13.9-plugin.run

dc        4570  0.3  0.4 368376 33524 ?        Sl   16:39   0:01 /usr/lib64/firefox/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so -greomni /usr/lib64/firefox/omni.ja 3217 plugin

dc        7978  0.0  0.0  13536   960 pts/3    S+   16:44   0:00 grep --colour=auto hp

```

see? http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.13.9-plugin.run

but the plugin file doesn't exist !!!

that's why the hp-setup dies !!

#########################################################

maybe the file exist

I can't connect to www.openprinting.org

holy shit china garverment!!

can anyone download this file ? 

send it to double_crane@qq.com or org.doublecrane@gmail.com ?, OK?

thank you

god bless you

----------

## Jaglover

openprinting.org seems to be down, try http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/

----------

## double_crane

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> openprinting.org seems to be down, try http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/

 

thank you

but http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip don't have plugins for download

thank god , openprinting.org is up today.

I download the hplip-plugin,and install it (eselect python 2.7) ,succeed.

Now I can print now.

thank you all.

----------

